# 1994 Sentra No Flaming, Only Suggestions!



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

MyB13


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

Nothing to flame. It looks fantastic.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very nice. I don't know why you would worry about flaming. It is tasteful :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Niceeee :thumbup:


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

Very Clean...I love the car i hope to get one someday!!! Keep up the work


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

super clean


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. Any suggestions about these other things for the future?

SE-R Front Bumper or JDM Sunny GT-S Front
OEM Style Fog Lights or Sunny Fog lights
Sylvania Headlight Bulbs, can anyone tell me what model # to get?
15" Gunmetal Chrome Lip or 15" Silver Rota Grids on 205/50/R15 Tires
Turbo or Engine swap?


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

hey man i found the sylvania light for you they are
1994 NISSAN Sentra 


High & low beam headlamp
9003 
9003ST Silverstar High Performance Lighting: the whitest and brightest Halogen
9003XV XtraVision Halogen Upgrade: Up to 30% Brighter
9003CB Cool Blue Halogen Upgrade: White Hot; Super Cool; 100% Street Legal

on my b14 i have the silverstars and i love them!!!

also i would say go with the sunny body parts and as far as engine here is a website that has some good front clips for a full swap.
1994 NISSAN Sentra 

http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/test.html

here is one just for motors
http://www.jgycustoms.com/motors.htm


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

What wheel and tire combo do you have on there now?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks clean.. may i suggest tsuru front and rear conversion and headers.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

b14sentrafjs said:


> hey man i found the sylvania light for you they are
> 1994 NISSAN Sentra
> 
> 
> ...



I was able to remove the passenger side headlight bulb, but the driver side is kind of hard to get at. Is it safe to remove the battery? If not, what else can I do besides removing it for awhile?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

pimpride said:


> What wheel and tire combo do you have on there now?


I have 14" Proline Alloys in 185/50/R14 BF Goodrich Traction T/A


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like it...ill love it once the swap goes in!!!!


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Damn... that looks hot.... :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> headers.


LIU HOW COULD YOU!!!!!!!!


the exterior is super clean, just clean up a bit under the hood.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

if your VC isnt painted silver (like i think it is) it should clean up to an almost pearl white...very cool


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

you my friend have a very nice and clean car... :thumbup:


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

RBI*04 said:


> if your VC isnt painted silver (like i think it is) it should clean up to an almost pearl white...very cool


No, its not painted at all. It used to be dark gray because of all the build up since the previous owner (my late grandfather r.i.p.) I tried several things to try to get it to at least show the words on the valve cover. Goo gone, stainless steel polish, armor all, water...


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow. that looks great. Nice and clean. Thats a beautiful classic you have there.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> MyB13


Do any of you think that it's worth it to buy a 150 dollar SE-R front bumper and have to pay for labor and paint?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Do any of you think that it's worth it to buy a 150 dollar SE-R front bumper and have to pay for labor and paint?


SE-R bumpers look good :thumbup: 

but its up to you  

maganda naman auto mo kahit wala yun e


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I would go for the Stillen front bumper... I like it better, but then again that is just me. Prolly be about the same price though.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Exalta said:


> SE-R bumpers look good :thumbup:
> 
> but its up to you
> 
> maganda naman auto mo kahit wala yun e


I agree with Exalta, your car looks good with or without it. :thumbup:


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

The Xenon front bumper is pretty mellow, but looks damn good IMHO. I think it would look hot on your car.









Edit: Heres a better pic


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Is the Xenon made out of urethane?


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Lifetime Unbreakable Manufacter warranty.
> OEM quality urethane construction for a perfect fit.


Yes it is.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Very, very nice. A little more work and you'd have one kicka$$ sleeper. Very nice indeed.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> LIU HOW COULD YOU!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> the exterior is super clean, just clean up a bit under the hood.


am i missing something here?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you said headers......i guess its against the law.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Looks great bro. I would go with the 93-94 OEM SE-R bumper...


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

i would also say go for a tsuru front conversion just to give it a more clean look, not to say it is a very clean sharp looking classic, but to tsuru front will also help you see better at night, i have them on my classic and i have sylvania silver stars in them and they are hella bright. and might i also sugest getting some lowering springs not anything drastic, like hyperco or h&r have the shortest drop rate just enought to suck up some finder wheel gap and still have a decent ride quality. other than that its clean as hell.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

gtr_b13 said:


> i would also say go for a tsuru front conversion just to give it a more clean look, not to say it is a very clean sharp looking classic, but to tsuru front will also help you see better at night, i have them on my classic and i have sylvania silver stars in them and they are hella bright. and might i also sugest getting some lowering springs not anything drastic, like hyperco or h&r have the shortest drop rate just enought to suck up some finder wheel gap and still have a decent ride quality. other than that its clean as hell.


Yeah thanks for the comments. I do have it lowered with eibach sportlines 1.6 front and 1.5 rear and kyb adjustable gas struts. 

I'm planning to get 15" rims wrapped in 195/40/R15 next. I also need to get a certain small oil leak fixed coming from under the engine. Could it be the front seal, *anybody know*? I also want to get GT-S front bumpers too. Let me know where you find yours when you get it. I'm not really into tsuru, but it looks nice on yours. I like the JDM look. Thanks again. The 626 lip on mine turned out nice, but the left side sticks out a little bit past the splash guard. Maybe I need to cut it more...


----------



## Amitla93 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Why not flames?*

Flames can be subtle and barely visible, or they can be bold and stand out to make a statement. With the color you have here, try and vision one shade lighter, or one shade darker than what the color is. Either way, great looking car and I love the color. If you ever opt for the flames, just keep them simple and don't over do it. And just in case your'e wondering why I'm all for flames..........I grew up in the 50's and 60's !


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Amitla93 said:


> Flames can be subtle and barely visible, or they can be bold and stand out to make a statement. With the color you have here, try and vision one shade lighter, or one shade darker than what the color is. Either way, great looking car and I love the color. If you ever opt for the flames, just keep them simple and don't over do it. And just in case your'e wondering why I'm all for flames..........I grew up in the 50's and 60's !


I think the term "flaming" has been misunderstood. When I said, "No Flaming!" It doesn't mean that I don't want to add flame effects on the car, which I don't. I got the word "flaming" from reading around the forum. Technically, it has something to do with other users telling you to search for answers or criticizing your textual content.


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

oh yeah the oil leak your talking about is prob the front main seal i hasd to have mine looked at but it ended up being a loose bolt or something, keep up the good work.


engine shot


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

gtr_b13 said:


> oh yeah the oil leak your talking about is prob the front main seal i hasd to have mine looked at but it ended up being a loose bolt or something, keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> engine shot


Yeah, that oil leak is all fixed. Turned out to be a loose oil filter bolt too. Thanks.


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

i like the car alot.... ANG LINIS NAMAN! haha... maganda ang likod ng b13 mo..


----------



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice clean setup man. Keep it up.
I like the color.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

NW200sx said:


> i like the car alot.... ANG LINIS NAMAN! haha... maganda ang likod ng b13 mo..


Salamat ha. Bagong paint kasi siya eh. hehe


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no power mods on the ga. wait, save, and get sr20de/ve/det.......i say ve.

amazing paint! keep that up!!! good looking wheels, get hyperco's and agx's, try to find an se-r interior (so comfy) and then start saving for the swap. but dont drop $$ into the ga. im not knocking the engine and it can do pretty well with a turbo. but for a ga you can either get i/h/e and have about 110 whp or drop a good bit of cash on cams/turbo and get 255whp if your lucky....theres no real inbetween hp play if you know what i mean. my se-r has i/h/e, slipping clutch and low compression and she still hauls ass and is a blast to drive.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

The sentra looks great but to me your 3000GT is better!  (3rd pic, chillin' on the right side) Looks like a non-turbo but still sexy as all hell!


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

DominickGT said:


> The sentra looks great but to me your 3000GT is better!  (3rd pic, chillin' on the right side) Looks like a non-turbo but still sexy as all hell!


Yup, thats my bro's car. Can't believe the younger one gets the faster car. He's only 16. Damn it. But oh wells, I'll smoke him with the VE right?? It's non turbo weighs like 3600 lbs pushing about 220 at the crank 180hp to the wheels.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Amitla93 said:


> Flames can be subtle and barely visible, or they can be bold and stand out to make a statement. With the color you have here, try and vision one shade lighter, or one shade darker than what the color is. Either way, great looking car and I love the color. If you ever opt for the flames, just keep them simple and don't over do it. And just in case your'e wondering why I'm all for flames..........I grew up in the 50's and 60's !


Flaming and making negetive comments are differnt.

flame: your wheels are so ugly, I can't believe you spent money on those if I ever see your car I'm gonna put your car on blocks and roll those wheels off the Grand Canyon.

Negitive comment: I don't think those wheels look right on your car, IMO I think *insert wheel here* would look really nice on it.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Yup, thats my bro's car. Can't believe the younger one gets the faster car. He's only 16. Damn it. But oh wells, I'll smoke him with the VE right?? It's non turbo weighs like 3600 lbs pushing about 220 at the crank 180hp to the wheels.


I owned a non-turbo for 5 years, trust me, they _look_ fast, and thats about it.  His car with a 5spd will run low to mid 15s in 1/4, and auto will run low to mid 16s (ouch)! If he doesn't know yet, every 3000GT enthusiast gets a VR-4 next time around. Same exact car with AWD, AW steering, 6 speed, and same motor but with lower compression and twin turbos.

I think you can take him.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

DominickGT said:


> I owned a non-turbo for 5 years, trust me, they _look_ fast, and thats about it.  His car with a 5spd will run low to mid 15s in 1/4, and auto will run low to mid 16s (ouch)! If he doesn't know yet, every 3000GT enthusiast gets a VR-4 next time around. Same exact car with AWD, AW steering, 6 speed, and same motor but with lower compression and twin turbos.
> 
> I think you can take him.


Yes, its a 4 speed automatic, but I drove it. It's slow on the start, even with power button and O/D buttons off. I think its about equal with my sentra's 0-60mph and but damn...it pulls on 2nd gear (at about 45 mph) like crazy.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

I also had the auto , next time your in her, floor it whil cruising at 25mph, that is the highest speed you can be at to drop down to 1st gear on the street, I did all my racing from there.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I cleaned up the engine bay a lil bit and added some new mods


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Don't like the Blue accents under the hood, but other than that it's teh sex. :thumbup:


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Cleaned it up a "lil bit"? It looks MINT! Very nice job.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Only thing i would change is to some 1 or 2" bigger rims and definently wider, after all, wider is better. Otherwise thats a pretty good condition car for its age, so props on that.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

neogeon said:


> Only thing i would change is to some 1 or 2" bigger rims and definently wider,


wider does in fact kick ass. on the other hand large diameter would look like garbage. 15's till death on a b13....no larger.

side note: rims are only 1 part of the wheel....not the entire thing :thumbup:


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

pete? said:


> side note: rims are only 1 part of the wheel....not the entire thing :thumbup:


duhhhh, thats why i was saying go bigger so it doesnt look like hes rollin on donuts (too much sidewall showing=doesnt look as good).


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

b13pnoysentra said:


> I cleaned up the engine bay a lil bit and added some new mods


Maybe a CAI instead of that WAI, polished or powder coated valve cover... cleaner battery terminals... just suggestions.. I love the car by the way....


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

myoung said:


> Maybe a CAI instead of that WAI, polished or powder coated valve cover... cleaner battery terminals... just suggestions.. I love the car by the way....


i say keep it with the short ram, with cold air you have to constantly worry about your filter getting wet whereas short ram you can go mudding if you wanted and not affect the filter. I once went through at least 6" and maybe more like 1 foot deep of water and was full hydroplaning and splashed water as high as my roof and my filter stayed dry.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

CAI is too expensive for me right now. I might get some headers as a next bolt on though.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

neogeon said:


> i say keep it with the short ram, with cold air you have to constantly worry about your filter getting wet whereas short ram you can go mudding if you wanted and not affect the filter. I once went through at least 6" and maybe more like 1 foot deep of water and was full hydroplaning and splashed water as high as my roof and my filter stayed dry.



No. With a CAI you do not have to worry about driving through water unless it's a 2 foot deep puddle.. which in that case, you deserve to flood your engine.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

wildmane said:


> No. With a CAI you do not have to worry about driving through water unless it's a 2 foot deep puddle.. which in that case, you deserve to flood your engine.


splash wont get to it? if its deep enough, the water will splash roof high and i imagine that would get in the filter if its not guarded and thats the reason sport compact car used the pop-charger instead of the AEM cold air for their rally car too. Even if its not enough to hydrolock, you would still have to take the filter off and clean it because it would take the oil off or at least redistribute it enough to mess it up.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay...this is to show-off his car, not to argue about the benefits or lack-thereof of a CAI. Quit the arguement.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

neogeon said:


> Only thing i would change is to some 1 or 2" bigger rims and definently wider, after all, wider is better. Otherwise thats a pretty good condition car for its age, so props on that.


What if I just make the tires wider? Will that look good? Like keep these rims and get some 205/55/R14 tires. I want more rubber to stick out on the sides.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> What if I just make the tires wider? Will that look good? Like keep these rims and get some 205/55/R14 tires. I want more rubber to stick out on the sides.


you mean like drag slicks stick out on the side? look at the difference between the regular B15 SE-R and the Spec V (2002 will give better comparison) and you may see what i mean. Anything below a certain size, B13 is smaller so i would say 16" is plenty, gives off too much of an econo/family car feel. I like the style of the rims but you just need another inch or so with some low profile tires. Do what my friend did when he realized his rims were too small to look good on his 240sx and sell them to your local civic ricer that will pay you more than you paid for them (true story, makes me laugh now i think about it).


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I bought some black gloss engine enamel. Does anyone know how to properly take off the valve cover? All I see that needs to be removed are the screws, pcv pipe hose, and the intake valve hose.

Never mind this. My dad wont' let me take off the cover cuz he thinks that something might break like the screws or the gasket. I'll just cover the sorrounding areas with newspaper and take off the plug wires and cover the plug holes when I spray the valve cover.


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> I bought some black gloss engine enamel. Does anyone know how to properly take off the valve cover? All I see that needs to be removed are the screws, pcv pipe hose, and the intake valve hose.
> 
> Never mind this. My dad wont' let me take off the cover cuz he thinks that something might break like the screws or the gasket. I'll just cover the sorrounding areas with newspaper and take off the plug wires and cover the plug holes when I spray the valve cover.


your gonna need to sandblast the VC...


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

This is how it turned out...


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I think I benefited from a much cooler engine bay this way. The paint seems to insulate the heat from the manifold and engine and my short ram's pipe stays a lot cooler than before.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

looks good, you need to get a header and get rid of that ugly manifold!


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I will try to get headers soon. BTW, very clean SE-R. Does that chrome radiator give hp?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> I will try to get headers soon. BTW, very clean SE-R. Does that chrome radiator give hp?


its not chrome, its all aluminium. They claim it does, and FAL claims the fan does. If it does, my guess is that the combo wont give anything more then 1 or 2 HP max. If it does thats a great positive, if it doesn't I'm not worried about it, I wasn't expecting to gain HP with it that wasn't the pourpose of the install (but I'd be ecstatic if I did get 1 or 2 extra hp with it)

anyways, keep this about your car, if you have questions about mine feel free to post on it :thumbup: for one of the cleanest engine bays I've seen on a car over 10 years old


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> I will try to get headers soon. BTW, very clean SE-R. Does that chrome radiator give hp?


I hope you're joking...

A radiator is a cooling device, the only reason he would gain HP is if it somehow reduced engine drag along the principles of underdrive pullies, otherwise it shouldnt have any affect on HP. On the other hand, if it means the fans dont need to run as much it could add to HP averaged over time in a track scenario (racetrack, not drag strip). You are maybe thinking of an intercooler???


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

neogeon said:


> I hope you're joking...
> 
> A radiator is a cooling device, the only reason he would gain HP is if it somehow reduced engine drag along the principles of underdrive pullies, otherwise it shouldnt have any affect on HP. On the other hand, if it means the fans dont need to run as much it could add to HP averaged over time in a track scenario (racetrack, not drag strip). You are maybe thinking of an intercooler???


Koyo and flex-a-lite claim they both add HP. The idea is a cooler engine produces more HP then a hotter engine. However for this to help really, you'd need a thermostat that opens up at a colder temp more then a radiator/fan upgrade.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Okay, I found some headers and will be ready to buy once I win the bid: Custom Header? 
Its 4-2-1 and comes with a gasket. My question is, how would it sound with the stock pipe exhaust and my current apexi muffler on? Louder, quieter, any info???


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Okay, I found some headers and will be ready to buy once I win the bid: Custom Header?
> Its 4-2-1 and comes with a gasket. My question is, how would it sound with the stock pipe exhaust and my current apexi muffler on? Louder, quieter, any info???



Header without an exhaust doesn't sound very good at all. Also that header is of poor quality, and being a one piece design, will be a major PITA to install.

Save up, bit the bullet and get a hotshot. They're expensive, but when you see it you'll see where the extra money went to.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Koyo and flex-a-lite claim they both add HP. The idea is a cooler engine produces more HP then a hotter engine. However for this to help really, you'd need a thermostat that opens up at a colder temp more then a radiator/fan upgrade.


i know, i agree, although the most important thing is the temperature of the intake charge, in fact if the cylinder is too cold it will make it less efficient or even wear it out sooner







. Also, like i said, it would likely only add HP over time because it would have to run the fans less and therefore drag on the alternator less often.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

neogeon said:


> i know, i agree, although the most important thing is the temperature of the intake charge, in fact if the cylinder is too cold it will make it less efficient or even wear it out sooner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a thread with the radiator install, please feel free to comment there. This is about b13 not my specV.

Back on topic. To save you some cash, get an exhaust/muffler shop to bend you a 2" catback. Should cost like 175-300 depending on what type (and cost) of muffler you go with. With the header, get a hotshot. Dyno proven to be the best and holds up better then any other header. www.hotshot.com


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

It just keeps getting better and better :thumbup: 

Panalo pare :thumbup:


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Header without an exhaust doesn't sound very good at all. Also that header is of poor quality, and being a one piece design, will be a major PITA to install.
> 
> Save up, bit the bullet and get a hotshot. They're expensive, but when you see it you'll see where the extra money went to.


Will it sound like a loud ricey exhaust? 

I know about HS, but this one's already coming soon...I have been doing cheap mods ever since cuz I only save a little money at a time. I'm not a racer, I just want my car to look nice. I'm asking help with how to remove O2 sensor, egr tube, stock manifold, and with the bottom part leading to the cat conv. I researched enough about hotshot but it is way too expensive for me. I need advice on this one. But I do wish I had the money for hotshot though. This car will be treated as a classic project when I finish college and get a good job. Planning SR20VE swap so I'll save my money for that..or get the 2008 skyline on a lease.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

putting a header on is easy. The hardest thing is breaking those bolts lose that now on your car have 15+ years of rust.

Everything you need to do is pretty much self explainority. You'll have 8 bolts on the exhaust manifold (probalby have to take a few out of the heatshield) the EGR unscrews from the manifold. There is a special socket you can rent at autozone or the likes for the O2 sensor (called an 02 sensor socket go figure) there are bolts that connect the manifold to the secondary piping (3 on a b14, not sure about yours) and there were 2 that attached it to the cat convertor. It seems like with that header, you're probably going to have to do this on a lift, unless your jackstands are really really tall.

I'd go ahead and start spraying WD40 on the bolts NOW, do it a coupple of times each day until you are ready to do the install.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for the help I wanted. I'll probably bring the car to my dad's friend's shop so we can use the lift and the tools. Might borrow his timing light as well so I can advance timing. After these 2 things, I just need the 2" catback and I'm pretty much done with this car for now. Until smog time of course. Thanks again brandon.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Thanks for the help I wanted. I'll probably bring the car to my dad's friend's shop so we can use the lift and the tools. Might borrow his timing light as well so I can advance timing. After these 2 things, I just need the 2" catback and I'm pretty much done with this car for now. Until smog time of course. Thanks again brandon.


what grade gas are you running? If your going to advace the timing you need to be running 93 octane. IIRC 15* BTDC is as far as you want to go, but search as that might not be accurate...maybe 18*?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> what grade gas are you running? If your going to advace the timing you need to be running 93 octane. IIRC 15* BTDC is as far as you want to go, but search as that might not be accurate...maybe 18*?


I'm running 91 octane. They don't have 93 in cali anymore. Yeah 15 degrees was what I planned on adjusting to. BTW, do you have pics of your B13 that u mentioned?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> I'm running 91 octane. They don't have 93 in cali anymore. Yeah 15 degrees was what I planned on adjusting to. BTW, do you have pics of your B13 that u mentioned?


not b13, b14. 98 sentra. On my cardomain site there is one page still dedicated to it. www.cardomain.com/id/xbrandonx

With 91 being the higest available to you then thats what you're going to have to do. If you think you hear detonation maybe back it off just a tad to 12* BTDC or something.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah found it on page 9. How much faster did the automatic feel with those bolt ons?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Yeah found it on page 9. How much faster did the automatic feel with those bolt ons?


well, the header and exhaust came at the same time, it was actully very noticiable. Still wasn't a fast car, or quick for that matter. It was nice though that when I tried to pass someone on the interstate I could though.

Plus it sounded nice....actully much better then the specV does to be honest.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

That's alright. Little gains are good enough for me. I know sentras can't perform (power-wise not mpg) on the highways that well anyway. I tried passing a car by downshifting to third from fifth once at 60 and the car just roared louder. It took a while for me just to pass the other person. :asleep:


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

Car is lookin cool. 150 bucks a SE-R bumper is abit much, found mine for 45 shipped on Ebay. Just need to keep an eye out. 

But what most of the people are saying. Bigger rims, or lower the car some more. :thumbup:


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah man, about the lowering and bigger rims...It rubs on fast u turns already so I might not go that route. I'll probably get some 205/55/14 series tires though when I use these up in the next 2 years.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

hows it rub? My car is lower then yours and i dont have a rubbing issue. :jump:


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

NiN_00 said:


> hows it rub? My car is lower then yours and i dont have a rubbing issue. :jump:


I hear the rubbing noise when it makes tight U-turns really fast. It doesn't rub on the fast cornerings. Only on the U-turns. Maybe weight transition makes the fender rub the tire?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sounds like a suspension issue to me....


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

What kind of issue nos? I have sportlines and kyb gr2s. Is it the spring, shocks, or something else? Rear anti-sway maybe?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Can you hear if it's coming form a particular corner? Because the front wheels may be rubbing on the inside of the wheelwell when it's at full lock at speed w/suspension sway.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Z_Spool said:


> Can you hear if it's coming form a particular corner? Because the front wheels may be rubbing on the inside of the wheelwell when it's at full lock at speed w/suspension sway.


Yes, a specific corner is the front right. Are you saying it's rubbing on the splash guard?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

possibly... if it's not rubbing anywhere else, it may be rubbing on the inner wheel splash guard, or it may be that it's rubbing on the fender lip when the wieght its shifted onto it.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats another possibility. Jack up the front of your car and remove the wheel. Inspect the splash gaurd and everything else in the wheel well. You should be able to tell where its rubbing.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a new theory. Could it be possible that the rubbing noise is really the tire rubbing on the asphalt?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Damn. I don't think my header is going to arrive. The money order location is unknown after it left cali for north carolina. I'm gonna have to get a money order refund. In the meantime, has anyone ever used a focuz 4-2-1 header? Please don't lecture about hotshot...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Try searching the site for it.....


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

b13pnoysentra said:


> MyB13


I like your Sentra, most 94' don't look half as good! Do you some headers and call it a day!


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> I cleaned up the engine bay a lil bit and added some new mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Here are some other pics. These are the most current. Headers should be available in a month or so. 2 Piece POS pacesetter hotshot gen 1 copy. Rust I heard, but I can live with that.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Video of my new catback exhaust: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujR61VxynDQ&search=sentra


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

New Pics as of March 19, 2006:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks even better man

dunno what it is exactly, but there's something i really like about that car


----------



## mevans (Jun 5, 2004)

I suggest you drive the $%&*(%&%$%^& out of it.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

mevans said:


> I suggest you drive the $%&*(%&%$%^& out of it.


I do sometimes. I dont' wanna break the car ya know!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Is that a 626 lip? What all did you have to do to get it to fit? Just cut it in the middle?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Is that a 626 lip? What all did you have to do to get it to fit? Just cut it in the middle?


Yeah, it was too long and bending it looked weird so my dad cut it in the middle to make it shorter. Looks good? Some people seem to have a hard time getting it on right.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Did he just cut it in the middle? Or did he cut it two places and make it smaller? 

Sorry for all the questions, but how is it held on?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Did he just cut it in the middle? Or did he cut it two places and make it smaller?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but how is it held on?


He cut it in the middle on both pieces. It is held on by screws and we drilled the bumper with the screws.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Heres the pics of my new muffler: 

Honda Sankei Resonator









Ebay Dual Round Tip Muffler


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

More new pics:

Black 626 lip and black wipers (OEM style)  










Black interior (took off most of the blue)










Muffler resonator painted black (i didn't like the all chrome)


----------



## sullyban (Apr 17, 2006)

very nice b13


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey I'm back, and this forum changed a lot. It still sucks though...


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

nice b13, loose the neons though


----------



## thejaredhuang (Aug 10, 2005)

Got a vid of car with the new muffler?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

thejaredhuang said:


> Got a vid of car with the new muffler?


No I don't, but I can honestly tell you it's sort of quiet. I love the roar of the engine and intake instead of hearing the old loud exhaust.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Some new pics:










































Short Vid
http://www.youtube.com/v/xhsO5k2JQEU


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

gtr_b13 said:


> i would also say go for a tsuru front conversion just to give it a more clean look, not to say it is a very clean sharp looking classic, but to tsuru front will also help you see better at night, i have them on my classic and i have sylvania silver stars in them and they are hella bright. and might i also sugest getting some lowering springs not anything drastic, like hyperco or h&r have the shortest drop rate just enought to suck up some finder wheel gap and still have a decent ride quality. other than that its clean as hell.
> 
> how do you get the right size and spring rate for hypercos?? I'm trying to drop mine and like you said nothing drastic.. i'm planning to get some KYB AGXs or Tokicos shocks to go with them.. any suggestions..??


----------



## 02silverspec (Oct 27, 2006)

car looks good! nice & simple. keep up the good work!


----------



## 2jzsxDave (Oct 15, 2006)

hey what year trunk is that?? never seen lights on the trunk lid did u put them on or did it come like that??


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

2jzsxDave said:


> hey what year trunk is that?? never seen lights on the trunk lid did u put them on or did it come like that??


This is a 94 model. The trunk lights are from the 1993-1994 SE-R. The 1991-1992 models had them as well, but not as long. My model was a limited edition for 1994.5 so they put an SE-R bumper, spoiler, and those center trunk lights so they came stock


----------

